# Registro paralelo paralelo (diganme si esta bien armado)



## kavastudios (Nov 12, 2006)

Hola que tal fijense que en estos momentos en la escuela estamos viendo el tema de registros y a mi me toco armar un registro paralelo paralelo y pues investigando y experimentando arme el circuito en el circuit maker pero me salieron las siguientes dudas ojala me pudieran ayudar

* el clear de los los FF se debe de mandar a tierra o meterle 5V o enviarlo a la señal del reloj?
* el circuito en la forma que lo arme esta correcto?
* asi debe de funcionar?

les dejo el circuito para que lo chequen en el CM y me digan si falle en algo, se los agradeceria de antemano.

tambien no se si sepan de algun programa para trabajar con los mapas de karnaught, aqui en el foro vi un post donde ponian la liga de uno pero se encuentra rota y no se  puede descargar

Gracias


----------



## Apollo (Nov 12, 2006)

Hola kavastudios:

Con "Registro Paralelo Paraleo".. te refieres a un registro con entradas y salidas en paralelo?
O por lo menos eso entendí.
Tu circuito no creo que esté bien conectado, ya que no logro que de ninguna manera me haga el registro de datos, por más que muevo los switches, no hay cambios.

Mira, este es un  ejemplo de un Registro síncrono de 4 bits con entradas y salidas en paralelo, construído con flip flop tipo "D".

El pulsador en la entrada de reloj sólo es para ingresar el número una vez que lo seleccionas, es más fácil verlo de esta manera que con el tren de pulsos.

Las entradas Set y Reset de los fip flops son asíncronas, no importa si hay pulso de reloj o no, si las cambias al estado activo (en este caso al estado ALTO), cambian las salidas del flip flop a un estado predeterminado (en este caso):
SET - Q=1  Q_= 0 / Reset - Q=0  Q_=1.


----------



## nemesaiko (Nov 12, 2006)

BUENO LAS ENTRADAS DE PRESET SE ACTIVA EN 0 LOGICO NO IMPORTA QUE VALOR INGRESES EN LA ENTRADA TODAS SUS SALIDAS SON 1 LOGICO  Y EN EL CLEAR SI SE ACTIVA 0 LOGICO NO IMPORTA QUE VALOR INGRESE EN LA ENTRADA SUS SALIDAS SON 0 LOGICO.

BIENDO BIEN TU CKTO COMO DICE EL AMIGO APOLLO LO TIENS QUE DICEÑAR CON FF TIPO D Y NO CON JK Y ME PARACE QUE TU CKTO NO ANDA NADA Y UNA COSA MAS AL LAS ENTRADAS CLAER NO SE envia a la señal del reloj 

LIMA-PERÚ
SALUDOS


----------



## nemesaiko (Nov 12, 2006)

PUEDES UTILIZAR EL INTEGRADO 74193 ES UN REGISTRO UNIVERSAL  Y POSEE UNA LONGITUD DE 4 BITS AMPLIABLE HASTA 8,12,16 Y SE DEPLASAMIENTO ES DE IZQIERDA DERECHA Y VICEVERSA


----------



## nemesaiko (Nov 12, 2006)

SORRY 74194


----------



## Apollo (Nov 12, 2006)

Hola a todos:

Otro buen circuito para hacer pruebas es el 74LS174, cuenta con seis flip flop tipo "D" con entradas y salidas independientes.
Haciendo las conexiones externas, puedes crear registros síncronos y contadores síncronos de 6 bits.

Un saludo al foro


----------



## nemesaiko (Nov 12, 2006)

bueno aqui te subo el ciruito editado en circuit maker 2000

espero que te sirva de algo 

lima-perú


----------



## kavastudios (Nov 12, 2006)

Muchas Gracias me han ayudado en mucho


----------

